# Paph anitum culture



## Wendy (Apr 12, 2009)

I posted in another thread that I got a seedling Paph anitum yesterday. I've heard they can be fussy to grow....any tips on their culture? I repotted it into small coconut, perlite and bits of sphagnum last night. It has nice roots but could use a few more. (for my liking)

Thanks for any advice guys!


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 12, 2009)

Being a variety of adductum; they like sphagnum in the mix. They like to dry out during the month of March each year. Good humidity - 70-75%. Bright light. Good air movement.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks!

I just realized that I posted in the wrong section...could a moderator possibly move this to the culture section for me?


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 12, 2009)

hello wendy

you can have a look on my website :
http://www.papuanum.com/orchids/orchids-photo-gallery/adductum-anitum.htm


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 12, 2009)

My understanding is - plenty of moisture, sufficient light, an open mix, good air circulation.



Wendy said:


> Thanks!I just realized that I posted in the wrong section...could a moderator possibly move this to the culture section for me?



Done, I think, I'm kinda new at this!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone. @[email protected] is a nice website. Thank you.

Rose...thanks for changing the thread to where I should have posted in the first place. Promise I won't do it again.


----------



## Paul (Apr 13, 2009)

tips: low light (very indirect light), high (very high) humidity, warm temps, the best compot (to me) is fern roots (Osmunda, Asplenium). I have saved mine in it but is far from blooming size (at least 2-3 years)
good luck!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 13, 2009)

Wendy said:


> Rose...thanks for changing the thread to where I should have posted in the first place. Promise I won't do it again.



No apology needed - I should be thanking you - I needed the practice!


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2009)

Wendy

How big/old is your plant?

Now that I'm growing tons more seedlings of multis than adult plants I'm noticing that the amount of light/heat that the seedlings like for the first couple years out of flask is much less than NBS plants. This also goes for the light hogs like phili, roths and kolos. Sanderianum never really seems to grow out of liking fairly low light, and supardii doesn't seem to like it much brighter.

I have some gigantifolium and adductum (anitum?) seedlings that are growing quickly in areas that are good for my barbata group plants. When they were closer to the BS multis they stopped growing, and I had some mortality.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 13, 2009)

It is a seedling with a 4.5" leaf span. The leaves are pretty wide and chunky...almost 'succulent' looking. I put it under the MH light; maybe I should move it to a lower shelf on that side. (The discolouration at the base of the leaves is stain/algae from the mix it came in....not rot.)


----------



## snow (Apr 13, 2009)

it,s a great flower, and the seedlings look nice and healthy ''Wendy'' .


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 14, 2009)

Look nice. From leaves, it is a true anitum


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 14, 2009)

@[email protected] said:


> Look nice. From leaves, it is a true anitum



I agree!

It likes high humidity and good air movement! Grow like a Phal!

Paphman910


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

@[email protected] said:


> Look nice. From leaves, it is a true anitum



How do these compare to regular adductum?


----------



## Paul (Apr 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> How do these compare to regular adductum?




same looking leaves, but dark blue/green for anitum, just green for adductum


----------



## Tintin (Mar 24, 2022)

Greenpaph said:


> Being a variety of adductum; they like sphagnum in the mix. They like to dry out during the month of March each year. Good humidity - 70-75%. Bright light. Good air movement.


Could you clarify why dry out in March only?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 1, 2022)

He probably cant remember - its over 10 years ago!


----------



## Tintin (Apr 1, 2022)

Ha the plant must be huge now!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 2, 2022)

Lol, my money's on dead.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 2, 2022)

Tintin said:


> Could you clarify why dry out in March only?


To induce blooming- reduce watering and lower temps in early spring.


----------



## Tintin (Apr 2, 2022)

Greenpaph said:


> To induce blooming- reduce watering and lower temps in early spring.


Thanks. For how long?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 2, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Lol, my money's on dead.


Hehehe
Hahahaha
With all the horror stories about this species my money is on dead also. Good job finding one to grow though.


----------



## Tintin (Apr 2, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> Hehehe
> Hahahaha
> With all the horror stories about this species my money is on dead also. Good job finding one to grow though.



Hey don't discourage me! I have a big one that I am raising. Please share culture tips!


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 3, 2022)

Tintin said:


> Thanks. For how long?


Approximately 3 to 4 weeks. This applies to stonei and hybrids also.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 3, 2022)

Tintin said:


> Hey don't discourage me! I have a big one that I am raising. Please share culture tips!


Apologies Tintin, a difficult species that I would be trying if I could find some.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 4, 2022)

Tintin said:


> Hey don't discourage me! I have a big one that I am raising. Please share culture tips!


I grow mine warm and low light. Grows but doesn’t bloom so maybe I should try the cooling too.


----------



## LO69 (Apr 5, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> Hehehe
> Hahahaha
> With all the horror stories about this species my money is on dead also. Good job finding one to grow though.


Just curious...what does It "my money's on dead" mean? Running out of money?


----------



## gego (Apr 5, 2022)

If it helps, cooler months in the Phils is between Dec and Feb. But it does occasionally rain in the forest. This is follwed by high light/temp and drier spell from March to May. Rainy season starts in June. In higher elevations, the temp can go lower by 10 to 20 F, so 50F is possible. A lot of tropical fruits follow this cycle. They flower in April and develop their fruits by May when rain starts again.
This was before but global warming has change this climate. Now these fruit trees do not know when to flower. Some of them flowers during fall now. Some just don't.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 5, 2022)

LO69 said:


> Just curious...what does It "my money's on dead" mean? Running out of money?


 If you were going to place a bet, a bet on whether the plant was dead or alive…my money would be on dead.


----------



## LO69 (Apr 6, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> If you were going to place a bet, a bet on whether the plant was dead or alive…my money would be on dead.


Thanks Duck!


----------



## Wendy (May 2, 2022)

Um why? I sold it a few years ago when we decided to move but I can assure You it was very much alive and doing well until then.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 22, 2022)

"But is it alive _now?" _He exclaimed with devilish flair.


----------

